# Planning to hatch



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Im hoping to incubate next week. I have a question about the hatching side, a few weeks away I know, but I will ask anyway!

If or hopefully the chicks hatch in three weeks I need to keep them in the incubator for 24 hours to fluff up. Now during this time do I keep the humidity between 60-65% at that time. I know the temp has to be stable throughout the process. Once transferred to the brooder the temp has to stay the same as incubator initially, but what happens with the humidity then? I guess that once in the brooder aslong as the temp is stable there is no need for a humidity level.

Thanks for any replies! ...kinda nervous already and haven't even started yet!!!!

EC X


----------



## kdavis228 (Feb 1, 2013)

The humidity levels are only important for the purpose of hatching. It has to be high so they don't stick to the shells during hatching. Once hatched and dried they can last up to 48 hrs. before being moved to the brooded. Once in the brooded humidity is not a concern, only the temp.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

So once they are born and the temp is the same, the humidity isn't a issue?


----------



## kdavis228 (Feb 1, 2013)

Correct! As long as their warm their happy!


----------

